# Hô Biến Căn Phòng 10m2 Trở Nên Hiện Đại



## Dungtran (27/9/19)

Một căn phòng 10m2 sẽ là điều quá đỗi bình thường với không gian sống hiện nay khi tình trạng đất chật người đông ở những thành phố lớn, vì vậy để có một căn phòng rộng rãi để thỏa sức trang trí sẽ là sẽ là điều bất khả thi của những dân cư thành thị.

Vậy làm thế nào để những căn phòng chỉ có 10m2 ấy lại trông gọn gàng ngăn nắp mà vẫn thật hiện đại thoáng mát? Đó cả là những bí quyết đấy, cùng nhau tham khảo và áp dụng những bí quyết dưới đây ngay nhé!

*Sử dụng những đồ nội thất đa năng*
Với không gian phòng ngủ nhỏ sẽ khiến người người cảm thấy bất tiện khi sử dụng nội thất cũng như khó khăn khi lựa chọn nội thất
Với những món đồ nội thất đa năng không chỉ chứa nhiều tiện ích cho người dùng mà còn giúp cho căn phòng trở nên rộng rãi và thoáng mát hơn không những thế còn giúp cho người dùng cảm nhận sự thoải mái và hiện đại.
Thiết kế phòng ngủ với những món đồ nội thất đa năng người dùng có thể dùng những chiếc giường có ngăn kéo. Đây là cách giúp tối giản không gian căn phòng và nhất là giúp những món đồ được sắp xếp một cách ngăn nắp gọn gàng.






_Sử dụng nội thất đa năng để tiết kiệm được không gian phòng ngủ_​ 
*Sử dụng gam màu đơn sắc*
Với những căn phòng nhỏ thì màu sắc khá quan trọng, nên sử dụng những màu nhã nhặn tránh những màu nổi hay quá nhiều màu sẽ khiến rối mắt và khiến căn phòng trở nên ngột gạt hơn và màu đơn giản nhã nhặn sẽ khiến cho người dùng cảm nhận được sự tinh tế và hiện đại.






_Sử dụng những gam màu đơn sắc_​
*Sử dụng nội thất tối giản*
Phong cách này gọi là phong cách minimalism, phong cách này làm bạn hạn chế đồ trang trí, hạn chế nhiều màu sắc. Những thiết kế tối giản là mẫu thiết kế không có nhiều họa tiết hoa văn gây chật chội trở nên thoáng đãng, không gây rối mắt cho người dùng, cũng như cảm nhận được sự mới mẻ trong chính căn phòng.
Vật dụng tối giải có thể là những mẫu giường nhỏ, nệm kích thước 1m, 1m2 cho 1 người sử dụng hoặc có thể là nệm gấp 3 đều là những món đồ hoàn hảo cho nhà nhỏ.






_Sử dụng những vận dụng tối giản nhất cho căn phòng_​
*Cách bài trí*
Cách kê sát các vật dụng vào sát tường sẽ khiến căn phòng trở nên rộng rãi thoáng đãng hơn mà còn khiến người dùng cảm thấy căn phòng đãng hơn mà còn mang tính chất phong thủy, tạo thế chắc chắn giúp người dùng an tâm hơn khi dùng.






_Nên kê sát giường vào tường tạo được cảm giấc thoáng đãng hơn_​
*Nên sử dụng gương*
Khi dùng gương sẽ khiến cho căn phòng trở nên rộng rãi hơn, đây chính là cách đánh lừa thị giác mà nhiều gia đình khi sống trong những căn phòng nhỏ thường dùng.
Với một tấm gương lớn được đặt ở vị trí vuông góc với cửa sổ, sẽ giúo tăng cường ánh sáng chiếu vào phòng, làm tăng gấp đôi sự thông thoáng, tạo cảm giác rộng hơn so với không gian thực.
Nhưng lưu ý, khi dụng gương không nên đặt đối diện giường nệm đây là yếu tố mang tính chất phong thủy, là yếu tố giúp cho người dùng có được những giấc ngủ ngon, không bị giật mình.






_Sử dụng gương cho căn phòng nên tránh góc gương đối điện giường nằm_​
Với những gợi ý trên chắc chắn sẽ hô biến căn phòng 10m2 của bạn trở nên lung linh, hiện đại, ngăn nắp hơn khi áp dụng đấy. Cùng bắt tay vào thực hiện nay nào!

*TATANA*​


----------

